# bsd future



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

hi.i was a gentoo user for about a year.now i said to try bsd.*i really loved bsd from the first time and i don't want to go back to linux*.i have read a lot of articles on internet that they say bsd is dying,will stop to be free,something for licenses (i didn't understood),that his code is not going forward and has more bugs than linux kernel and a list of @*&#?!$#.i want to ask here because all of you,you know the truth better that anyone else.what is the future of bsd???someday will stop because linux will win because will have a hudge community,will stop because microsoft will release 128 bit os and bsd has no a lot of kernel programmers on his community to make bsd follow the speed of technology???or bsd will survive all of this and continue to bee free,open source,more stable and secure of linux incorporates all new technologies inside his kernel???i ask because i want really to stay on bsd and do not change to another os but also none wants to work and support an os that his future is unsure.
I have none intension to offend the OS and i ask because i really want to be a part of bsd community for a long long time.
also sorry for my english.i am from greece and i dont speak english verry well.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

BSD will actively supported bu community even when Quantum computers will be available 
And most of info you heard is false. FreeBSD is growing, advancing, and it definitely doesn't have more bugs then linux kernel


128bit OS? Where the heck did you heard about that, for now 64bit is more then enough, unless you do serious rocked science and need very precise numbers, and even then I think 64bit is enough


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

what is the difference of gpl with bsd license? bsd is free or open source? i have everything for free but can i see and change the source code if i want?i have never understood the license differences!

[ cut it out with the multiple question marks and exclamation marks - Mod ]


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

bough GPL and BSD licenses are opensource licenses.
With GPL you are forced to be GPL

While I can take FreeBSD which is BSD licensed, rename it to KillaBSD and sell as product, gain money, modify code and I'm not forced to contribute back AFAIK

So it's much more free than GPL 



```
The compilation of software known as FreeBSD is distributed under the
following terms:

Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project. All rights reserved.

Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
are met:
1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
   notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
   notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
   documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.

THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE AUTHOR AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND
ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
SUCH DAMAGE.
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

one day i read an article that microsoft after windows seven,the next os will be in 128 bit.i don't care about microsoft.in fact i hate it! in my life i am a computer user for only 4 years but after the first year i thew windows from window and i am a unix user who will never run windows again! but[ when technology is going forward you should follow her

[ cut it out with the multiple question marks and exclamation marks - Mod ]


----------



## tkjacobsen (Mar 2, 2010)

Using 32 bit versus 64 bit mostly comes down to the amount of memory addressable. And for that you'll never need 128 bit. IPv6 is 128 bit and this allows for every molecule in the galaxy to have a unique address! 

Even today's commodity 64bit cpus do not use more that 48 bits (or so) for the addressing.

Regarding precision of calculations you can always emulate higher precision with 'bignum' libraries, so that's not a problem


----------



## fat64 (Mar 2, 2010)

BSD is Dying, Jason Dixon, NYCBSDCon 2007


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

sk8harddiefast: stop using three or four exclamation marks or question marks every single time, stop shouting; I'm not going to say it again. And use the Search function of the forums. The issues 'Is BSD dying?', 'GPL versus BSD license', 'BSD vs Linux' have been discussed to death, and most of these topics are in the Off-Topic forum already. We really don't need more discussions about these issues, they're going nowhere.

BTW: I think the FreeBSD community is bigger, more stable, and growing faster than most Linux _distro_ communities. There is no unified 'Linux community'.


----------



## anomie (Mar 2, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> i have read a lot of articles on internet that they say bsd is dying,will stop to be free,something for licenses



Since the can of worms has been opened again, I'll offer my crude _opinion_ on the topic: FreeBSD has a long future ahead of it in the web hosting space, and also as a network appliance OS (made possible by its license, of course). 

Comparisons to GNU/Linux are inevitable, but the OSes have many differences, and even their target audiences don't completely overlap.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 2, 2010)

[ shouting removed, warning issued - Mod. ]


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 2, 2010)

tbh the multiple !!! or ??? is kinda... wierd.

AFAIK it takes two simple things to cause an operating system to die.

1) Closed source, so the community cannot improve it when needed (i.e for very different hardware)

2) Online activation - Once the original company stops the activation servers... The OS is dead

Ironically enough, the "most alive OS" in existence has both those features 
And thus unfortunately is also one of the only operating systems that can die out. For example, I predict that Windows 2000 will be more common in the next 20 years than Windows XP (Obviously due to the activation bug)


----------



## Oko (Mar 2, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> because microsoft will release 128 bit os


64 bits operating systems were norm on "supper" computers in 1960s. As far as I can see 50 years later Microsoft can not make fully 64 bit OS. Half of the things need 32 bit emulator to run.

At the moment of dying in early 2000s Irix was fully 256 bit Operating System. I didn't noticed that that has any effect on BSD community. If you needed Irix you would use Irix.If you needed *BSD you would use BSD.

What is exactly the point you were trying to make?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 3, 2010)

i have not a point.just i read to many on internet about bsd and because i really like a lot bsd i would not bsd one day stops.i have tried 300 linux distro,solaris,opensolaris,but bsd is just the os i was always wanted!!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

sk8harddiefast, you have received an official warning, and it's the last one. Stop shouting and acting like a child in the forums, or you will be banned permanently.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a thread rehashing other threads. Closing. Refer to older threads in this forum.


----------

